# centerforce dual friction clutch



## dinosmash (Aug 10, 2005)

will this clutch hold a 75 hp shot of nitrous.ive had good luck with these in the past on turbo cars but never tried on nitrous.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i went with an act s/s clutch when i used to have a 75 shot. its strong enough to hold a 12.7 run - strong enough for me.


----------

